# Una canzone che dice tutto ciò che provo



## lorelai (23 Dicembre 2009)

*Una canzone che dice tutto ciò che provo*

Io ultimamente mi sento così. Già. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7o9qnWfMvg&feature=related

Sapessi che felicità mi dà
 l'idea di non vederti più
 l'idea di non fidarmi più
 qualsiasi cosa mi dirai

 Sapessi che felicità mi dà
 l'idea di non toccarti più
 l'idea di non seguirti più
 in tutto ciò che fai

 Ho messo le mani in tasca
 e ho sputato sulla tavola:
 buon appetito, amore mio.

 Sapessi che felicità mi dà
 l'idea di non sapere più
 quando cammini dove vai
 quando dormi con chi lo fai

 Di tutte le lacrime che hai
 quante ne piangerai
 quantificando il male che mi fai
 ho visto che non finisce mai

 Quindi ho messo le mani in tasca
 e ho sputato sulla tavola:
 buon appetito, amore mio.

 Quando fai la spesa cosa comperi
 di che colore hai colorato i mobili
 vorrei non sapere più nemmeno dove abiti.


----------



## aristocat (23 Dicembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Io ultimamente mi sento così. Già.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7o9qnWfMvg&feature=related


E' una bella canzone, esprime benissimo ciò che ognuno di noi avrà pensato almeno una volta, alla fine di un amore.


----------



## giobbe (24 Dicembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Io ultimamente mi sento così. Già.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7o9qnWfMvg&feature=related
> 
> ...


È una felicità un po' de chez questa. :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Dicembre 2009)

La felicita' sarebbe sbattersene altamente di tutte quelle cose che fa senza manco pensarci!
Questa canzone ha un non so che di Stalker


----------



## aristocat (24 Dicembre 2009)

Certo, questa è una canzone che dipinge bene il senso di amarezza... e perchè no, anche di rabbia. La felicità della canzone non è autentica .
Secondo me, il tipo si augura di arrivare un giorno a fregarsene per bene di quello che farà e sarà la sua ex in futuro...


----------



## MK (24 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Secondo me, il tipo si augura di arrivare un giorno a fregarsene per bene di quello che farà e sarà la sua ex in futuro...


Quando si arriva a fregarsene significa che non era poi un grande amore.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Quando si arriva a fregarsene significa che non era poi un grande amore.


Non e' vero, secondo me.
I ricordi rimangono anche belli, ma continuare a chiedersi cosa fa o cosa non fa in que momento e' ossessione, non amore.


----------



## MK (24 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e' vero, secondo me.
> I ricordi rimangono anche belli, ma continuare a chiedersi cosa fa o cosa non fa in que momento e' ossessione, non amore.


Certo che i ricordi belli rimangono, intendevo che quando si arriva a pensare chissenefrega se sta bene o sta male significa che non si è poi così amato. Concordo con l'ossessione soprattutto quando si spera e si augura tutto il male possibile a una persona che si è amato (o si credeva di amare).


----------



## Lettrice (24 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Certo che i ricordi belli rimangono, intendevo che quando si arriva a pensare chissenefrega se sta bene o sta male significa che non si è poi così amato. Concordo con l'ossessione soprattutto quando si spera e si augura tutto il male possibile a una persona che si è amato (o si credeva di amare).


Premetto che il male non si dovrebbe augurare a nessuno... anche se nei momenti di rabbia post separazione ci sta, ma alla fine non e' sentito.

Una volta separati, anche se si augura del bene e' inevitabile non "occuparsi" piu' di quella persona indipendentemente dal sentimento provato.

Alla fine tutti gli amori sono veri se al momento li abbiamo vissuti come tali... quello che si sente dopo puo' essere irrilevante perche' il tempo e i ricordi appiattiscono.


----------



## Anna A (24 Dicembre 2009)

preferisco la caselli in insieme a te non ci sto più.:mexican:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpSGsjrUWYw


Insieme a te non ci stò più, 
guardo le nuvole lassù... 
cercavo in te-e-e-e 
le tenerezze che non ho, 
la conprensione che non so 
trovare in questo mondo stupido. 
Quella persona non sei più, 
quella persona non sei tu.... 
finisce qua-a-a-a 
Chi se ne va che male fa? 
Io tarscino negli occhi 
dei torrenti di acqua chiara 
dove io berrò.. 
io cerco boschi per me 
e vallate col sole 
più caldo di te... 

Insieme a te non ci stò più, 
guardo le nuvole lassù... 
e quando andrò-ò-ò... 
devi sorridermi se puoi, 
non sarà facile ma sai 
si muore un po per poter vivere... 
Arrivederci amore ciao, 
le nubi sono già più in là... 
finisce qua-a-a-a 
Chi se ne va che male fa? 

E quando andrò-ò-ò... 
devi sorridermi se puoi, 
non sarà facile ma sai 
si muore un po per poter vivere... 

Arrivederci amore ciao, 
le nubi sono già più in là...(per 5)


----------



## MK (24 Dicembre 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9moNj14nliQ


----------



## Lettrice (24 Dicembre 2009)

Piu' Gluhwein per tutti!:carneval:


----------



## Bruja (25 Dicembre 2009)

*lorelai*

Credo che la felicità tu la raggiungerai quando non avrei alcun bisogno di postare una canzone come questa perché essere felice dipenderà da te e non da quello che, alla fine, é rapportato ad altri. 
La tua "felicità" sarà il fatto che sei così presa dalla tua vita non ti importa sapere più nulla di lui...
Bruja


----------



## lorelai (30 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo che la felicità tu la raggiungerai quando non avrei alcun bisogno di postare una canzone come questa perché essere felice dipenderà da te e non da quello che, alla fine, é rapportato ad altri.
> La tua "felicità" sarà il fatto che sei così presa dalla tua vita non ti importa sapere più nulla di lui...
> Bruja



Lo so.
Per molti versi sono già felice di me stessa, delle energie e risorse che ho tirato fuori, di come la mia vita in quest'anno sia, nonostante tutto, cambiata in meglio.
Eppure, ancora quel piccolo filo che mi lega a lui non sono del tutto pronta a reciderlo.
Ora che ha chiamato per Natale, a un certo punto, abbiamo cominciato a parlare come parlavamo sempre, e per un attimo è stato come se le distanze si annullassero.
Per certi versi lui non era l'uomo per me. Ma, per altri, mi chiedo se riuscirò mai a ritrovare un tale senso di connessione. Rinunciare a rimpiangere quello è la parte più difficile, ma ci sono quasi.


----------



## lorelai (30 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9moNj14nliQ



Sì. Proprio così.


----------

